
Goka: Go stream processing with Kafka - flosch
https://tech.lovoo.com/2017/05/23/goka/
======
mleonard
Great blog post, looking forward to the upcoming blog posts you mentioned at
the end.

Could you explain "sending messages to other keys in the same group via a
loopback topic, e.g., useful in machine learning applications" briefly if you
wouldn't mind? I understood the rest of the article but this sounds
interesting and I'm not quite sure what you mean! Thanks

Also: I'm curious what you think of zetcd that coreos recently blogged about,
given that you use kafka in production and use go? Something that's put me off
kafka in the past is managing zookeeper, and also less support in go. I'm
excited that soon I might be able to use kubernetes + etcd + etcd operator +
zetcd + kafka + goka.

